# sweaper subs lafayette IN



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am looking for a sweaper sub in lafayette indiana. the lot is about 10 acres. if you or any one you know is interested please respond back.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hello*

I am interested - Please contact me at 217-808-0028. I am in Paris IL.


----------

